# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Reha nach Prostatakrebs

## Helmut1960

Hallo,
 ich habe mal wieder eine Frage. Ich habe nach meiner Bestrahlung eine Anschlußheilbehandlung bekommen, die mir auch wirklich sehr gut getan hat. Ich gehe jeden Tag meiner Arbeit nach und war außer der AHB noch nicht krankgeschrieben, die einzigen Probleme die ich habe sind meine Durchfall und bedingt durch Hormonentzug Muskelschwäche. Den Durchfall habe ich jetzt seit gut 6 Monaten und laut meinem Strahlenarzt kann dieser bis zu einem Jahr anhalten, die Muskelschwäche macht mir leider auch sehr zu schaffen und wurde mir erstmal beim Arbeiten so richtig bewusst. Ich bin ein meinem Beruf den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen und laufe bis zu 5km(laut Fittnestracker), das hat mir früher auch gar nichts ausgemacht. Seit ich nun Krebs habe und diese Hormonentzugstherapie bekomme fühlen sich während der Arbeit meine Füße immer schwer wie Blei an und ich komme abends fast die Treppe zur Umkleide nicht mehr hoch. Zuerst dachte ich es an meinen neuen Sicherheitsschuhen, die nicht gerade bequem sind aber ich fahre gerne Fahrrad und auch da musste ich leider feststellen dass ich nach ein paar Kilometern keine Kraft mehr habe. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieser Muskelabbau so heftig ausfallen wird, aber ich muss wohl noch weitere 2 Jahre damit leben.
 Als ich nach meiner AHB entlassen wurde hat man mir Antragspapiere für eine Reha mitgegeben. Ich wollte mal fragen ob einem überhaupt eine Reha zusteht, wenn man schon eine AHB gehabt hat und mit welchem Arzt man darüber reden kann. Wenn ich ehrlich bin fühle ich mich gerade etwas alleine gelassen von meinen Ärzten, mein Strahlenarzt will mich erst wieder in einem Jahr sehen, meinen Urologen sehe ich alle 3 Monate nur ganz kurz beim Ultraschall(Blutabnahme und Hormonspritze macht die Arzthelferin) und bei meinem Hausarzt komme ich mir auch irgendwie fehl am Platze vor. Ich frage daher hier im Forum welche Voraussetzungen man denn erfüllen muss um in den Genuss einer Reha kommen zu können, bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein krankmacher, ich möchte nur alle Möglichkeiten nutzen um das Leben mit meiner Krebserkrankung so angenehm wie möglich zu machen und mir hinterher keine Vorwürfe machen zu müssen nicht alles versucht bzw. mitgemacht zu haben. Es gibt hier sicher genug Leidensgenossen, die schon länger mit Prostatakrebs leben und es wäre super von euch den einen oder anderen Tipp zu bekommen.

 Mfg. Helmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe problemlos ein Jahr nach der AHB die nach Bestrahlung erfolgt war eine Reha von Rententräger bekommen. Du must sie aber rechtzeitig eingeben. Nach einem Jahr verfällt es.
Bei Krebs kann man 3x wegfahren. Ich hatte 2 AHB und eine REHA.

----------


## Helmut1960

Hallo Michi,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, aber welcher Arzt muss denn die Reha beantragen und man doch sicher auch Gründe bei der Rentenversicherung angeben warum man diese Reha beantragt. Man bekommt die ja sicher nicht einfach nur weil Krebs hat, und wenn man täglich seiner Arbeit nachgeht wird die Rentenversicherung wohl nicht ganz ohne weiteres eine Reha genehmigen oder ?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin ins Krankenhaus gegangen zur Sozialstelle und habe dort meinen Antrag ausfüllen lassen. Habe mich halt ein wenig Hilflos gezeigt. Es hat geholfen.

----------


## Helmut1960

Ich habe jetzt gerade nachgelesen, dass du ja auch eine OP und eine Bestrahlung bekommen hast und da du lange mit Inkontinenz zu kämpfen hattest, liegt bei dir die Sachlage wohl etwas anders als bei mir. Ich bin nur Bestrahlt worden und habe 3 Wochen nach Beendigung meine AHB bekommen. Du hattest da ja einiges mehr an Problemen und auch noch Op`s wegen deiner Inkontinenz, da hattest du natürlich ganz andere Gründe eine Reha beantragen zu können, du bist ja wahrscheinlich auch längere Zeit arbeitsunfähig gewesen, ich habe ja die ganze zeit gearbeitet.    
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## rolando

Hallo Helmut,

soweit mir bekannt, hast du nach erfolgter Krebstherapie einen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf eine weitere REHA nach einem Jahr - zumindest ist das nach einer operativen Entfernung der Prostata so geregelt. Ob es sich nach einer Bestrahlung ebenso verhält, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht gibt es User die dazu mehr sagen können.

Ich persönlich hatte diese weitere REHA nicht in Anspruch genommen, meine mich allerdings daran zu erinnern, dass der zu bezahlende Eigenanteil für die 2.Runde höher liegt - was einen jedoch nicht von einer solchen Maßnahme abhalten sollte, wenn man vom Nutzen der Rehabilitation überzeugt ist.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab bei meinen 2 AHB nichts dazuzahlen müssen. Bei der letzten REHA ist der Eigenanteil 10  wie beim Krankenhausaufenthalt. Meine Inkontinemz spielte keine Rolle nur das ich eben zu der Zeit in der ich meinen Antrag stellen musste gerade im Krankenhaus war und nicht extra zur Sozialberatung fahren musste.

----------

